
Were 900k Deutsche Telekom routers compromised by Mirai? - kyogen
https://comsecuris.com/blog/posts/were_900k_deutsche_telekom_routers_compromised_by_mirai/
======
kyogen
A followup on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13054752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13054752)

Seems like the attack code wasn't even meant to infect Deutsche Telekom
routers. The outages were more likely 'collateral damage', resulting from
devices being flooded with malicious connection attempts. Not very comforting
either...

